# Getting rid of snail parasites....



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

....anyone got a how-to on this? Should I just sit them in cold water for a few days, or is there another better way?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Can you share with us how you know they have parasites? Just throwing that out there incase, you never know, it's nothing to really worry about.

Idk, for parasites, I always say go for Jungle's Fizzing Parasite-Clear Tabs in a quarantine tank. For snails, you'd want to do it half dose or even less. Not entirely sure with all snails, but I have ramshorns treated with it now and then with no troubles. Putting them in cold water does nothing to the parasites, only slows the metabolism, etc.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I wasn't sure if they have parasites....but I just got some snails from a very nasty pond, and I thought it best to get rid of any parasites (if they have any). 
I'll try that.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

KK. If you just "suspect them" quarantine them in a small tank, and treat them with the meds- but do it at a very slow rate, changing 100 percent of the water each day. You may not even need meds to begin with.

I only do this to snails from certain areas, otherwise personally, I usually just quarantine at times. Having the meds is just a good preventative measure.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

I suggest Fluke Tabs or Panacure. It deals with parasites and leaves snails/shrimp/daphnia alone. If you have live worms in the tank, it will kill those too.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan
AKA #08840, SAA #162, SVAS #120, HOOLIGAN #1
Wilmington, DE


----------

